# Cape May Rips Are Alive



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I was reading the barn today, they are doing pretty well on the Cape May Rips right now..also read a thread where they did a sample from Vines Creek and the results were amazing from the net they used..Are we seeing an all time 50 yr. high in the Striper population?


----------

